# Germantown, MD - 2006 F550 for sale



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

2006 F550
41k miles 
6.0
Auto
4X4
Central Hydraulics runs bed and spreader

Will include two free snow plows if wanted .


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Price would help.


----------



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dirtebiker said:


> Price would help.


Oh shoot I'm sorry lol
$28,000


----------

